# ICK!!!



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Well I posted a topic yesterday about one of my 8 inch reds having a whitish film coloring on him. Well I just saw the little white spots on his fins right now! So I know it is ick now







Now the question, WHAT TO DO?? I have a total of 3 reds and the other 2 are completely healthy, so I don't want him to die since that would leave me with only 2 reds in my 55. I don't have a seperate tank to put him in, WHAT DO YOU GUYS SUGGEST DOING??????????????


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

well since u dont have a hospital tank u obviously cannot remove any of the fish.

treat the entire tank for ick...be sure to remove any carbon u may have in the filter or the undergravel filter.

buy some ick gaurd.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JesseD said:


> well since u dont have a hospital tank u obviously cannot remove any of the fish.
> 
> treat the entire tank for ick...be sure to remove any carbon u may have in the filter or the undergravel filter.
> 
> buy some ick gaurd.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

BTW: keep us posted on the condition


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The condition that you have described in your fish sounds like it could be chilodonella. Its size is quite a bit smaller than ich (in advanced cases, it looks like the fish was sprinkled with flour instead of grains of salt) but the tell tale sign is the excess mucus being formed (like the skin is shedding). It is potentially more deadly than ich and spreads quickly. Fortunately, like ich, it can be eradicated with salt treatment. Elevate your temp to about 80 - 82 degrees F and add salt. Leave the salt in there for at least two weeks and then you can remove it through water changes. When you do water changes during this two week period, replenish the salt content in proportion to the volume of water changed.

As for Ick Guard from Jungle Labs, I'm not sure of its active ingredient but most ich treatments contain malachite green. I would be very careful about treating piranhas, silver dollars, tetras and loaches with any med that has malachite green in it.

Good luck.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Thank you for all your responses. I did a big water change today (roughtly 30 percent) which I had been lacking in it had been almost three and a half weeks. Well I also added the salt after the water change, and set the temp at a constant 81!! I'll let you know how they are all doing soon







Ohh after the water change they started swimming, and the sick looking one got some color back which is a good sign. Hope they all survive


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

try a 30% water change and add aquarium salt.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Can a little oscar give my p's ick? Cause I just noticed that the little oscar I added about 2 weeks ago has it!!! Needless to say he's gone


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

ncith said:


> Can a little oscar give my p's ick? Cause I just noticed that the little oscar I added about 2 weeks ago has it!!! Needless to say he's gone


 yes. ich does spread









some salt should clean up that tank and kill any jerms that are in there. i still suggest that 30% water change aswell.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## res1bxh3 (May 21, 2003)

you may have this all figured out but i find that kordons rid ich+ has worked wounders for me 
just my 2 cents

good luck


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

3 1/2 weeks and no water change??? Are u crazy?







jk


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

res1bxh3 said:


> you may have this all figured out but i find that kordons rid ich+ has worked wounders for me
> just my 2 cents
> 
> good luck





> yeah, Ive used that stuff in the past.It worked great for me.


----------

